# write UDPv4 []: No buffer space available (code=105) Error

## snIP3r

hi all!

when running my openvpn and getting connection from outsinde i get an error like this:

```

16:57 area52 openvpn[28866]: XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:10054 write UDPv4 []: No buffer space available (code=105)

```

i only get this error within the connection from outside, from the inside i get no error like this.

here's my server config:

```

proto udp

dev tun

port 1194

ca /etc/openvpn/ca.crt

cert /etc/openvpn/area52.crt

key /etc/openvpn/area52.key

dh /etc/openvpn/dh2048.pem

tls-auth /etc/openvpn/ta.key 0

server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0

ifconfig-pool-persist /etc/openvpn/ipp.txt

keepalive 10 120

cipher AES-256-CBC

comp-lzo      # Kompression

user openvpn

group openvpn

persist-key

persist-tun

resolv-retry infinite

status /etc/openvpn/openvpn-status.log

chroot /etc/openvpn/chroot

client-to-client

#verb 5

```

here are my rules for the tun device:

```

${IPTABLES} -I INPUT -i tun+ -j ACCEPT

${IPTABLES} -I OUTPUT -o tun+ -j ACCEPT

```

can anyone tell me where might be the problem?? is it a firewall problem or a config problem with the mtu size in the openvpn config. i think the openvpn runs ok, but there a very huge variations in the ping times.

hope someone could help me with this...

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## UberLord

I would guess at an MTU problem. Try lowering it on the VPN

----------

## snIP3r

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> I would guess at an MTU problem. Try lowering it on the VPN

 

thx for the hint! i will try that...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> I would guess at an MTU problem. Try lowering it on the VPN

 

thx! adjusting the mtu size did it! no more errors

thx again!

snIP3r

----------

